# سلسلة كتب معمارية (PDF architectural e-books ) الكتاب الأول



## archdima (7 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء، لدي مجموعة من الكتب المعمارية المهمة بصيغة pdf ، تتجاوز الـ 15 او ال 20 كتابا، كنت اجمعها على مدى سنينن دراستي الاربعة السابقة، حصلت عليها من مصادر متعددة، والآن جاء دوركم لتحصلوا عليها.
سأبدأ يتزويدكم بها على مراحل تحت عنوان سلسلة كتب معمارية. سأزودكم بها كلما سنحت لي الفرصة برفعها على الانترنت. 

الكتاب الأول الذي سأبدأ به اسمه ( 100of the world's tallest buildings ) 
ملاحظة: حجم الكتاب يقارب ال 75 ميغابايت سيحتاج لفترة طويلة لتنزيله

http://uploadingit.com/browse/go_dema/118208_nsNHR

وانتظروا الكتاب الثاني بإذن الله
مع تحياتي،
ديما


----------



## archdima (7 ديسمبر 2007)

تم اعتماد الموضوع بصيغته الاولى عن طريق الخطأ والنص الكامل موجود هنا.


----------



## معماري صغنن (7 ديسمبر 2007)

thanks alot go ahead


----------



## قطرة مطر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي
الله يعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## archdima (7 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لكم على تعليقكم على موضوعي ولكن عندي ملاحظة صغيرة، كثير من الأخوة والأخوات يكتبون لي شكراً "اخي" وأفضل لو انكم تحولونها الى شكراً " اختي". واجهت نفس المشكلة في جميع المواضيع التي شاركت بها في المنتدى


----------



## m_03_taz (7 ديسمبر 2007)

gazaaaky allah 5yraaan .... isa rabena yofa2ek tkamly ba2eet elkotob


----------



## معماري شاطر (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيكي الف عافيه


----------



## archdima (8 ديسمبر 2007)

الكتاب الثاني اصبح بين ايديكم، تابعوا موضوع سلسلة كتب معمارية، الكتاب الثاني


----------



## (( ArchiVision )) (10 ديسمبر 2007)

يسلموووو على الابداع وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## معماريه مبدعه (10 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك يا اختي


----------



## تامر 2007 (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خيرا على حسن تعاونك


----------



## أبوالوليد (11 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا اختي وفي انتظار بقية الكتب

ودمتي ساااالمة :77:


----------



## محمدالعبادي (12 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## موسى الجزائري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

معماريه مبدعه قال:


> شكرا و بارك الله فيك يا اختي


.............................................................................


----------



## ديكوراتى (13 ديسمبر 2007)

لك جزيل الشكر
بس سؤال
هوا مافيش كتب معمارية عربي
كويسة ممكن الواحد يستفيد منها؟


----------



## ساجد داوود (17 ديسمبر 2007)

لرجاء المساعده
فاللنك الموجود في الاعلى لا يعمل ولا ارى اللنك الخاص بالكتاب الثاني 
ارجو المساعده ووضع الكتابان مره ثانيه
وشكرا لك يااختي


----------



## archdima (17 ديسمبر 2007)

ان شاء الله ساعاود رفعها


----------



## بريهان (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## daiske (14 فبراير 2010)

ربنا يخليك للمنتدى


----------



## فهدالادهم (20 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاكي الله خيرا يا اختي و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## الافريق (24 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكي يا أختاه وجعلك ذخرا للإسلام والمسلمين


----------

